# Gross training question



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Use something strongly scented like Salami or better yet, Natural Balance Meat Rolls, cut into little bits. It has that smokey smell or something that they sniff in my pockets for. Its possibly more enticing than poop. I doubt you'd like to do the alternative...roll in poop yourself and call her too you.


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

Now that last one I never thought of -- ROTFL


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

My personal theories on recall ....

I try very hard not to recall the dog unless I'm sure I'll get him. I almost always use a food reward (still) and often a toy as well. Once you build up a sort of 'muscle memory' for recall, the dog will begin to recall without actually thinking about it. Mine was probably six months old, averaging maybe 10-15 recalls a day where I was sure I could get it, before I started more challenging recall work. 

Then add distractions. I often jackpot mine (oh, ick, can't believe I wrote that as a verb) when he recalls in the face of a distraction. I test ALL the time, even now at 18 months, when he's playing with other dogs, when there might be a squirrel, when the sheep are right up at the fence we are walking past, etc. If he doesn't drop everything and run to me, I turn and run as fast as I can in the other direction. Of course, he sticks like cling film, so this never fails. Not sure how I'd handle a more aloof dog!

I don't mind (or not too much) the dog eating sheep or horse poop. Other dog poop would gross me out too!


----------



## Eldo (Oct 17, 2010)

In addition to Kitty Krunchies, I understand that deer poop is about as good as it gets. And it comes in such nice little pellets for those of us who may be a bit squeamish about rolling in the objects of our pups' gustatorial affections.


----------

